# scrubber for water



## PreciousMexpert (Jan 27, 2011)

Now that we have made a scrubber for acid fumes the idea to make a scrubber for the treatment of water must be similar

I saw a company doing this
Can anyone tell me how this is done


> air and water quality control systems for the treatment of odors, corrosive
> fumes and toxic gas in industrial and municipal applications.


----------



## golddie (Jan 28, 2011)

Since these scrubber balls are used by fish farms than I guess you can make it happen
I am not an expert
I dont know how


----------

